# Water Change



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

My girlfriend and I both have a betta, but we would like to know how often we should change the water, our water always seem to be cloudy a day after we clean our betta tank. We keep them in a plastic tank. I always replace half of his water back into his tank and refill fresh 24 hours water back into his tank. Why does the water turn cloudy a day later?


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

If you had at least a 5g once a week but if it's in a little 2g it will get dirty fast. I'm guessing you have it in the container you bought it in. You should get a tank with a filter and it won't get as dirty.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm tired of that spam bull ****************.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

reported and upgrade to a tank at least 5g with a basic filter it will allow you to continue the water changes and keep it clean


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I would delete it but I don't have the ability to do so in this section. Someone will come along to remove it. And it is reported by redhead so the mods can all see it 


I agree with the others get a 5 gallon tank with a filter that will help you out a lot.

Cloudy water is due to Alage outbrakes and by adding new water each time it will continue but with a cheap filter running you will build up good bacteria in the tank. And then you will only have to do 50% water changes once every week. Your fish will love a bit extra room and you will learn to love having a filter and once it cycles the tank will stay clear as ever.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Coolfish said:


> I'm tired of that spam bull ****************.


Taken care of.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Problem solved- person was banned  Sometimes spam happens, just report it, then ignore it and move on.


----------

